# Word for the day impedimenta



## Josiah (May 27, 2015)

im·ped·i·men·ta
imˌpedəˈmen(t)ə/


noun
1. equipment for an activity or expedition, especially when considered as bulky or an encumbrance.

2. any objects or circumstances that impede progress.

Example: We were weighed down with sleeping bags, gas cookers and pans - all the impedimenta of camping.


----------

